# 60 Hz Motor an 50 Hz



## peter(R) (22 März 2009)

Es dreht sich um eine Anlage in Kanada 575 V 60 Hz. Diese soll in ein anderes Land mit deutlich niedrigerer Spannung und 50 Hz versetzt werden. Dies weden wir über einen Transformator realisieren. Nun wurde mir gesagt -was ich NICHT glaube - die Ringgebläse (zum erzeugen eines Vakuums) würden ob der niedrigeren Frequenz den Überhitzungstod sterben. 
Was anderes mache ich doch auch nicht, wenn ich einen Motor über einen FU mit zB. 40 oder 30 Hz betreibe. Wird die Frequenz zu niedrig, das ist klar, ist die Eigenbelüftung nicht mehr ausreichend. 
Aber ich habe Motoren hier schon jahrelang - ohne Ausfall - mit 30 Hz und ohne Fremdbelüftung betrieben.
Übersehe ich irgend etwas ???

peter(R)


----------



## Sockenralf (22 März 2009)

Hallo,

der FU fährt bei red. Frequenz aber auch mit red. Spannung 


MfG


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 März 2009)

Hallo Peter,
geringe Frequenzänderung von 50Hz auf 60Hz stellt für Antriebe eigendlich nicht das Problemm dar, beachtet muß dabei nur das die Betriebspannung
angepasst wird und die Wicklung diese auch aushält (bei höhere Spannung). Die neueren Motoren können das in der Regel.

Bei deinem Fall ist nur so das dein Motor bei 50Hz ca. 500V braucht um seine Nennleistung zu erbringen. Das könntest du sehr leicht durch einen Spartrafo kompensieren, aber das willst du ja nicht.

gruß helmut


----------



## peter(R) (22 März 2009)

@ Helmut_von_der_Reparatur
will ich ja doch ( den Trafo) der kommt nur vor den gesamten Schaltschrank da in der Anlage doch etliche Antriebe sind. Desgleichen braucht man dann nichts bei der Erzeugung der Steuerspannung zu ändern.
Damit "sieht" die geamte Anlage die Spannung wie bisher Trafo (400V -> 575V). Nur die Frequenz ändert sich und alles direkt angetriebene läuft etwas langsamer.

peter(R)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 März 2009)

Hallo Peter,
so würde ich es auch machen, beachte bitte nur durch die Frequenzänderung, ändert sich der Induktive Anteil deiner Verbraucher.
Da könnte 575V an 50Hz zu hoch sein, bitte beachte das bei deiner Dimensonierung.

gruß helmut


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (22 März 2009)

Wenn man für das Lastverhalten des Seitenkanalverdichters das gleiche wie für Lüfter annimmt ( Drehmoment proportional n², Leistung proportional n³) wird es für den Motor keine thermischen Probleme geben.
Wenn man vorsichtig ist könnte man evtl. noch einen größeren Lüfterflügel montieren. Ganz vorsichtige lassen sich das beim Motorenhersteller überprüfen.

Die geringere Förderleistung der Pumpe ist bei der Anlagenfunktion natürlich auch zu beachten.


----------



## Zottel (22 März 2009)

peter(R) schrieb:


> Es dreht sich um eine Anlage in Kanada 575 V 60 Hz. Diese soll in ein anderes Land mit deutlich niedrigerer Spannung und 50 Hz versetzt werden. Dies weden wir über einen Transformator realisieren.


Was du nicht sagst, ist ob der Trafo den Spannungsunterschied vollständig kompensieren soll.
Für einige Betriebsmittel tritt im Ersatzschaltbild eine parallel Induktivität auf- Asynchronmotoren, Trafos und Schütze, Magnetventile sofern mit AC betrieben.
Alle diese Betriebsmittel haben Eisenkerne, die zur Induktivität maßgeblich beitragen. Verringerst du bei gleicher Spannung die Frequenz (von 60 auf 50Hz), so stellt sich ein höherer Strom (+16,6%) ein. Sollte dieser Strom zur Sättigung des Eisens führen, so sinkt die Induktivität auf einen Bruchteil und es fließt ein stark erhöhter Strom.


peter(R) schrieb:


> Nun wurde mir gesagt -was ich NICHT glaube - die Ringgebläse (zum erzeugen eines Vakuums) würden ob der niedrigeren Frequenz den Überhitzungstod sterben.


Durchaus möglich. Ebenso möglich, daß es auch andere der oben genannten Geräte trifft.


peter(R) schrieb:


> Was anderes mache ich doch auch nicht, wenn ich einen Motor über einen FU mit zB. 40 oder 30 Hz betreibe.


Doch, der Umrichter reduziert die Spannung.


peter(R) schrieb:


> Wird die Frequenz zu niedrig, das ist klar, ist die Eigenbelüftung nicht mehr ausreichend.


Du willst ja auch bestimmte Drehzahlen erreichen, oder soll die ganze Anlage einfach langsamer laufen?

Lösungsmöglichkeiten, je nachdem, was es kosten darf, an Material und Zeit:
1. Die teurste: Du speist die gesamte Anlage über einen großen FU und Trafo mit 60Hz/575V.
2. Die preiswerteste: Du speist die Anlage mit 500V ein (das ist fast 575 /60*50=480). Wenn ihr so ein Netz habt, braucht es keinen Trafo. Du überzeugst dich, ob noch alles funktioniert (z.B Schütze sicher anziehen). 

3. Du benutzt einen Trafo, um mehr als 500V einzuspeisen. Dann schaust du die Stromaufnahme (Oszilloskop) aller induktiven Betriebsmittel an (wenigstens je ein Muster von baugleichen). Sofern nirgendwo Sättigungsspitzen auftreten, wäre alles in Ordnung.

Wenn dann einige Motore nicht die für die Produktion geforderten Drehzahlen bringen, bekämen die halt einzelne kleine oder einen gemeinsamen FU.

4. Du teilst die Einspeisung auf und findest verschiedene Lösungen für verschiedene Betriebsmittel. Falls du z.B. Elektroheizungen hast, haben die vielleicht hohe Leistungen, aber Reserven in der Einschaltdauer. Es wäre unwirtschaftlich, sie über den zentralen FU zu betreiben.


----------



## TommyG (1 April 2009)

Das mit

dem zentralen FU ist bei mi mal in die hose gegangen. Eine anlage sollte an 220V DS betrieben werden. die elektroniken sind abgeraucht, speziell das siemens Netzteil hatte sich geopfert..

RIP

Zu den 50/ 60 Hz kann ich sagen, dass 400V/ 50Hz auch an 480V/ 60Hz betrieben erden können. Nur ein Motor, ein 0,75kW, 415V/ 60Hz hat bisher Probs gemacht. an heimischen 50Hz/ 400V zog der 40% Nennstrom, in Australien kam der net unter 130%. Wir haben eine identische australische verbaut, dort dann wieder ~ 40%

Den Trafo auf 575V's zu dimensionieren halte ich für falsch. Bei kleinerer Frequenz muss die Spannung kleiner werden. Die 500V könnte funzen, kannst du das mal an einem Antrieb ausprobieren?

Bei den Heizungen hab ich keine Bedenken. Die laufen mit bis zu 575V, die Frequenz macht da nix. Ich war letzte woche iin Spanien, dort rennen aktuell 415V (englische 60Hz...) Heizpatronen an 380V, sind halt ~ 70% der Leistung...

Ich hoffe das hilft...

Frag doch mal beim dicken S, mit welcher Spannung die mots an 50Hz laufen...

Greetz, Tom


----------



## Zottel (1 April 2009)

TommyG schrieb:


> Das mit
> dem zentralen FU ist bei mi mal in die hose gegangen. Eine anlage sollte an 220V DS betrieben werden. die elektroniken sind abgeraucht, speziell das siemens Netzteil hatte sich geopfert..


Ich habe nicht daran gedacht: Du bräuchtest ein Sinusfilter. Sonst "killen" die Oberwellen kapazitive Lasten. Das sind in Schaltnetzteilen netzseitige Filterkondensatoren aber auch RC-Kombinationen, die als "Anlaufstromversorgung" der Regelelektronik dienen.
Eine gewisse Filterwirkung trüge der nachgeschaltete Trafo bei. Um das ganz richtig zu machen, braucht es eigentlich eine Analyse des Spektrums...



TommyG schrieb:


> Den Trafo auf 575V's zu dimensionieren halte ich für falsch.


575V natürlich nur, wenn mittels Umrichter die 60Hz erzeugt werden. Das ist doch der Nennwert für deine Anlage.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (1 April 2009)

Zottel schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht daran gedacht: Du bräuchtest ein Sinusfilter. Sonst "killen" die Oberwellen kapazitive Lasten. Das sind in Schaltnetzteilen netzseitige Filterkondensatoren aber auch RC-Kombinationen, die als "Anlaufstromversorgung" der Regelelektronik dienen.
> Eine gewisse Filterwirkung trüge der nachgeschaltete Trafo bei. Um das ganz richtig zu machen, braucht es eigentlich eine Analyse des Spektrums...



Das Filtern scheint nicht ganz so einfach zu sein, zumindest nicht wenn man es wirklich sinusförmig braucht.

Ein Bekannter suchte letztens Ersatz für einen rotierenden Frequenzumformer 50 Hz auf 300 Hz / 50 kVA um damit ein HF-Netz zu speisen wie es in der Möbelindustrie öfters zu finden ist.
Die gängigen Umrichterhersteller haben alle abgesagt. Jedoch ein recht Bekannter Hersteller hat zugesagt. Vor Ort gab es dann wohl doch größere Probleme mit dem Umrichter der mit den großen Sinusfilter nicht klarkam.
Dann wurden wohl mehrere Filter getestet, mit dem ganzen Aufbau ins Elektro-Labor einer Universität gefahren - Ende vom Lied:
Den ganzen Umbau abgeblasen, der alte rotierende Umrichter wieder repariert und weiter gehts wie immer.

Wenn jemand einen Hersteller weiß der so etwas _funktionsfähig_ liefern kann - immer her damit.

Gruß


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 April 2009)

...ach Thomas, Möbelindustrie 300Hz / 165V....das ist meine Welt....
Diese Rotierende Umformer sind mein täglich brot und verwende ich gerne, die sind aber an Austerben...
Diese Umformer duch elektronische umrichter zu ersetzen funktioniert sehr gut und haben wir schon einige mal gemacht und wird auch schon seit einigen Jahren praktieziert. Die SEW haben da eine Aplikation für entwickelt. Da diese Anwendung Gruppenantriebe sind die unterschiedlich zu geschaltet werden ist zu beachten des der Umrichter um einiges größer sein sollte wie die gesammte Last. Sinusfilter kann und muß man auch verwenden, aber bei den 165V Motoren *muss *ein Trafo vorgeschaltet werden. Um das in der heutigen Zeit zu vermeiden wurden extra für Frequnzumrichter Betrieb neue Antriebe entwickelt die jetzt 400V an 200Hz haben...

Was mir gerade noch einmal einfällt, wir haben uns mal vor einiger Zeit einen Großen Rotierenden 200KVA Umformer für 60Hz zugelegt, um unsere Export Maschinen zu testen. Wäre das vielleicht eine Lössung für das Problemm in diesem Thread...

gruss helmut


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (2 April 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Diese Umformer duch elektronische umrichter zu ersetzen funktioniert sehr gut und haben wir schon einige mal gemacht und wird auch schon seit einigen Jahren praktieziert. Die SEW haben da eine Aplikation für entwickelt. Da diese Anwendung Gruppenantriebe sind die unterschiedlich zu geschaltet werden ist zu beachten des der Umrichter um einiges größer sein sollte wie die gesammte Last. Sinusfilter kann und muß man auch verwenden, aber bei den 165V Motoren *muss *ein Trafo vorgeschaltet werden. Um das in der heutigen Zeit zu vermeiden wurden extra für Frequnzumrichter Betrieb neue Antriebe entwickelt die jetzt 400V an 200Hz haben...



Ich konnte auch gar nicht glauben dass es für so eine doch recht verbreitete Anwendung noch keine Komplettlösung gibt.
Ich kläre nochmal den genauen Anwendungsfall ab, ich meine nämlich mein Bekannter hatte auch bei SEW angefragt.
Die Problematik liegt wohl daran, dass der Umrichter mit der stark unterschiedlichen Last klarkommen muss, bzw. auch ganz ohne Last funktionieren muss.



Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Was mir gerade noch einmal einfällt, wir haben uns mal vor einiger Zeit einen Großen Rotierenden 200KVA Umformer für 60Hz zugelegt, um unsere Export Maschinen zu testen. Wäre das vielleicht eine Lössung für das Problemm in diesem Thread...



Bei meiner früheren Arbeitsstelle haben wir u.a für Miele solche Umrichter gebaut, damit die ihre Geräte hier bei 60 Hz testen konnten.
Nur ist das Verhältnis 50/60 etwas unpraktisch, sodass man nicht einfach Motor und Generator mit unterschiedlicher Polzahl direkt koppeln kann, sondern noch eine mechanische Übersetzungsstufe dazwischen schalten muss. Oder den Antriebsmotor über einen FU betreiben, was aber wieder extra Aufwand und Kosten bedeuten.

Gruß


----------



## TommyG (2 April 2009)

Zum Testen

mieten wir und nen Öffeltöffel. Wir spielen dann aber mit ~ 100kW, also eher Peanuts..

Der Generator kann (so meinte der Vermieter) mit Potis zwischen 200 und 500V DS von 40 - 65 Hz justiert werden.

Greetz, Tom


----------

